# What dates did ptsb stop issuing a price promise in their letters of offer?



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2015)

The normal practice was to say "on expiry of the fixed rate you will be entitled to a tracker of ECB +1%" 

But at some stage, they changed and said "on expiry of the tracker, you will get the rate then appropriate". 

Does anyone know when this changed? 

Or we can figure it out if those of you who do not have a price promise, post the date of your offer. 

Brendan


----------



## random2011 (28 Aug 2015)

Loan offer Nov 2006 - 3 yr fixed
No margin stated
3.25% + ECB in Nov 2009

However I understand PTSB were explicitly stating the margin in loan offers in 2007 and probably later. I do not think PTSB just stopped giving the margin in the loan offer at a certain date. It looks like a case where loan offers varied and some had margins and others did not. Those that had a margin would have had the low rate.


----------



## Suz2015 (28 Aug 2015)

April 2007, 2 year fixed, April 2009 ECB plus 2.25%, No margin quoted.


----------



## tom bonass (28 Aug 2015)

31st October 2006 - 3 year fixed
No margin stated.
3.25% + ECB in Dec 2009


----------



## Wardy7 (28 Aug 2015)

April 08, 2 year fixed.

No margin quoted.

Now given 3.25% + ECB


----------



## matan (28 Aug 2015)

24th April 2007 - 3 years fixed.  Rate 1.1% above ECB.


----------



## random2011 (28 Aug 2015)

Seems some folks were given price promises in 2007 where others were not in 2006. Also some were not given price promises in 07 and 08. There is no pattern here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Aug 2015)

Thanks folks

It was in connection with this post: 

* If you have broken out of a fixed rate twice, make sure ptsb gives you the earlier tracker rate!*

She took out a mortgage in October 2006 and had no price promise. I had thought that the price promise was dropped in 2007, and that she may have been mistaken. 

But it seems clear from the above answers, that, at least some customers in 2006 did not get a price promise. 

Brendan


----------

